# 2015 GAA -USAT Calendar



## Archery Mom (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's the Calendar for 2015. Hope this helps everyone plan their year.


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 16, 2014)

there's no attachment or link


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 17, 2014)

oops.. attached now.. thank you


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 17, 2014)

gaa known 3d in Kennesaw...that's a new one????


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 17, 2014)

good catch... yes it is...


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice calendar. Only event that I saw was left out that could effect shooters here in Georgia is the ASA Classic that is not listed for August 20-23 and it is here in Columbus (I refuse to call it Phenix City). 

Also, one year later.... After all of the NFAA vs USAA membership stuff.... which membership do I need to get to be able to shoot the GAA State events and does that carry over to the GBAA events.


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 18, 2014)

they both have a reciprocating agreement with each other. The only thing is, if you hold an NFAA membership, you must go to the US Archery website before each US Archery sanctioned tournament and apply for a temporary membership ( a pain I know). it truly just depends on which you shoot more of.


----------

